# Skeeter Question



## TARRENEL (Mar 30, 2012)

I started two 5 gallon batches of SP at the same time. One I did regular and the other I blended one gallon of water with 48oz frozen triple berry fruits ( for one day in a 2 gallon bucket). I did both batches the exact way adding the same items in both batches. The only differnce is the 1 gallon of fruit juice I made with the triple berries. Now 24 hours later the regular pee is slowly bubbling and the triple berry one is not. Would adding the 1 gallon of fruit juice I made slow the yeast from working?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 30, 2012)

You mention starting them at the same time, but when did you start them?
What yeast?

I ask because fermentation can take up to about 72 hours to get started.. And although its only a gallon that you played with, but the additional fruit would change your acid and sugar levels slightly - perhaps not enough to keep fermentation from starting, but maybe enough to change the timing.


----------



## TARRENEL (Mar 30, 2012)

I started both yesterday afternoon. I split a slurry I had from my first batch of pee I made. 

After I wrote this I started thinking, would the acid from the lemon juice and whatever acid came from the triple berry, would that slow this batch from starting up?


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 1, 2012)

2 days in and the triple berry batch is burping like there is no tomorrow (like 3 bubbles every 2 seconds). The regular batch is just sitting there now not burping at all. The batch pushes the air in the airlock to a point and then stops pushing it( I think there might be a leak). This morning I changed airlocks (hope this is why it isnt burping ) Wish me luck


----------



## Arne (Apr 2, 2012)

TARRENEL said:


> 2 days in and the triple berry batch is burping like there is no tomorrow (like 3 bubbles every 2 seconds). The regular batch is just sitting there now not burping at all. The batch pushes the air in the airlock to a point and then stops pushing it( I think there might be a leak). This morning I changed airlocks (hope this is why it isnt burping ) Wish me luck


 Use your hydrometer. If the specific gravity is falling, your batch is fermenting. Kinda sounds like it is, but the hydrometer will tell you for sure. Arne.


----------

